# New England coast and Niagara Falls, Canada



## xnavyss (May 2, 2014)

Last Minute Suggestions or Advice Requested.

We will be Leaving in about 12 days from now, for a trip to 

Wyndham Newport Onshore, Newport, RI, then off to 
Club Geo Premiere, Saint Hippolyte Quebec, Canada, followed by 
Niagara Falls, Ontario, then to the 
Amish Community in Berlin, Ohio 
then home to the Panhandle of Florida.

Any last minute suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## STEVIE (May 2, 2014)

How long will you be in Newport, and how long in Niagara Falls?
Sue


----------



## xnavyss (May 3, 2014)

Sue

We will be at Newport for 4 nights and Niagara for 2 full days and 2 nights.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi!

Hope your trip was great... what did you think of Club Geo Premiere, Saint Hippolyte Quebec, Canada and the surrounding area?  I'm planning a roadtrip from Chicago to there and back for October, and was wondering if its worth the drive (~14 hours).

Thanks!


----------



## xnavyss (Aug 6, 2014)

To be honest, We personally did not think much of Club Geo Premiere.

We did the upgrade (extra points) so that we could get a Washer and Dryer.  When we entered into our unit, we could not find the Washer and Dryer.  We called and was told they are located in the shared area between the 2 units.  

The other thing we did not like was where you had to park.  The parking, handicap or not, was down a steep hill.   I went back to the office and they changed us to another unit, still with W/D between the 2 units, but parking was still around and towards the end of the building, but was not down a steep hill.

I also thought this was a Wyndham, - Should have read because it WAS NOT.

Most of the people were nice, but the majority pointed out they were French Canadians and their language was French.   

We then drove towards Toronto and Niagara Falls and found the majority of the people spoke only English.  The two providences appeared to us to be so different.    

I do not want to even get into our issues with getting into Canada from Vermont.   We were asked numerous questions and then asked to pull over where they searched our entire car.


----------



## Chrisky (Aug 22, 2014)

xnavyss, it is too bad you did not have a lot of info about Club Geo Premiere before you arrived there.  That whole area is very tourist oriented, and I am surprised about your comments about the language.  First of all, Quebec is a French speaking province, and Ontario is more English speaking.  Knowing a few French words, like bonjour (hello), merci(thank you), and then asking if the person speaks English might have helped.  

That whole area is the lower Laurentians, and therefore most hotels are built partially on hills, as depicted in their Photos online.  Unfortunately, if someone has a walking problem, staying anywhere in the Laurentians could be a challenge.  

To Myxdvz, if you are planning a drive to that area, it is absolutely lovely in the fall,with the fall leaf colours.  If you are interested in doing some hiking and visiting the towns in the area, this is the place.  There are also some excellent restaurants.


----------



## dwojo (Aug 22, 2014)

I have been to Quebec often and have found many of the people to be a bit snobbish if you do not speak French. The people in Ontario tend to be very open and friendly.


----------



## AKE (Aug 22, 2014)

Interesting comments. As a Canadian I was somewhat shocked that a number of the sales clerks at large department stores in Florida have a hard time understanding English (i.e. they speak Spanish). Just curious as to what customs issues did you encounter?


----------



## cd5 (Sep 12, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> Hi!
> 
> Hope your trip was great... what did you think of Club Geo Premiere, Saint Hippolyte Quebec, Canada and the surrounding area?  I'm planning a roadtrip from Chicago to there and back for October, and was wondering if its worth the drive (~14 hours).
> 
> Thanks!



If you're thinking of driving all the way to St-Hippolyte but haven't reserved yet, I would suggest going somewhat further (about another hour) and going to Mont Tremblant instead. There are more/better lodging choices than Club Geo available. The ski lifts will bring you to the top of the mountain to view the fall colours, there is a provincial park close by for hiking etc., there are also several golf courses, hiking trails and other types of outdoor activities if that is your thing. Montreal is about 90 minutes away (an easy day trip) and worth taking the time to visit. I would not be very concerned about being understood in English in either area. Tremblant is an international-class resort and Montreal has a very large bilingual population (in fact you can hear people speaking English all around you as you walk downtown...).


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 13, 2014)

xnavyss...while Club Geo was a disappointment, I hope you enjoyed the whole Saint-Hyppolyte/Saint-Sauveur area.  It is spectacular in fall colours had you gone at that time.   We just came back from Niagara Falls where we hadn't been in 10 years even though we are within 3 hrs drive.  It is just spectacular as I first saw it many years ago as a teen. This time wineries were high on the weekend visit.
We are off to Newport Wyndham Onshore in a month.  Did you post a review on the US Eastern region threads?


----------

